# Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März








*Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring​*
Gestern abend kam die Kandidatur des Saarlandpräsis Schneiderlöchner als Kandidat zum DAFV-Präsidenten.

Wenn also der Nachfolger der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP, der jetzigen Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, ein grade mal ein gutes Jahr im Amt befindlicher Präsi eines der kleinsten Landesverbände werden soll, der zudem mit seinem Minister Jost mehr Tierschutz direkt ins Fischereigesetz schreiben ließ, dann können wir wohl unser Angelgerät langsam verkaufen oder nur noch in Nachbarländern verwenden. 

Ich habe nachgefragt, ob ich sein Bewerbungsschreiben veröffentlichen darf:
_Sehr geehrter Herr Schneiderlöchner,

ich würde gerne Ihre Bewerbung aus der Mail an die Landesverbände als Präsidentschaftskandidat des DAFV im Wortlaut veröffentlichen und bitte dafür freundlichst um Genehmigung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Thomas Finkbeiner_

----------------------------------------​
*Aktualisierung 10Uhr25*

Antwort des Kandidaten ist da.

Er will sein Bewerbungsschreiben als "verbandsinterne Kommunikation" nicht über das Anglerboard veröffentlicht sehen. 

Meine Fragen, die ich ihm angekündigt hatte, will er dann beantworten, wenn er "sachdienliche Fragen feststellen kann".....

Ist also das Gleiche wie mit der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als momentane Präsidentin des DAFV.

Infos für Presse und Angler gibts keine oder nur "ausgewählte".............

Das innerverbandliche Demokratieverständnis des VDSF, der ja nun nach dem Übertritt des DAV in DAFV umbenannt wurde, feiert fröhliche Urständ....

Persönliche Anmerkung:
Das Verhältnis des Saarpräsis zu Fragen der Presse erinnert mich an die gestrige Pressekonferenz des amerikanischen Präsidenten..

----------------------------------------​
*Aktualisierung 11 Uhr 10*

Ich habe auch Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan angemailt, ob sie nun wieder kandidieren will:
_Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,

nachdem gestern der Präsident des Fischereiverband Saar KöR, Herr Schneiderlöchner, offiziell die Landesverbände über seine Kandidatur informiert hat, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Sie uns zur Veröffentlichung mitteilen könnten, ob Sie selber wie auf den letzten Versammlungen angekündigt, auch wieder kandidieren werden als Präsidentin des DAFV.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Thomas Finkbeiner_

----------------------------------------​
*Aktualisierung 11Uhr30*
Bereits seit 26. Januar bestand ein ausführlicher Mailkontakt zwischen mir und Herrn Schneiderlöchner bez. des Themas seiner Kandidatur.

Ich wollte gerne dies alles unkommentiert veröffentlichen zur Information der Angler wie auch der Delegierten und Funktionäre im DAFV, die ja sicher wissen wollen, wie ein möglicher neuer DAFV-Präsi wirklich ticken würde.

Auch das wurde mir leider untersagt.

So bleibt es also dabei, dass weder dieser Mailverkehr, noch seine offizielle Bewerbung bei uns öffentlich gemacht werden dürfen, und dass er unsere Fragen nur dann beantworten will, wenn er sie "sachdienlich" findet..


----------------------------------------​Hervorragende Analyse von Franz!



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Analyse und Meinung zur Verkündung der Präsidentschaftskandidatur:
> 
> Schneiderlöchner bläst also nun zum Angriff auf Happach-Kasan und möchte der nächste DAFV-Präsident werden.
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------​
*Aktualisierung 22.02. 2017*
Da schafft es der Präsi Schneiderlöchner vom Fischereiverband Saar noch nicht mal im eigenen Bundesland das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot weg zu bekommen, oder ein klares Verhältnis der Ablehnung eines C+R-Verbotes zu postulieren.

Oder gar das C+R-Verbot aus dem saarländischen Fischereigesetz streichen zu lassen, wo es erst mit seiner aktiven Hilfe reingeschrieben wurde:
Da versucht sich der erst seit Kurzen im Amt befindliche Saarpräsi Schneiderlöchner auch daran, den wesentlich größeren Verbänden an der Küste zu zeigen, wo es seiner Meinung nach langgehen muss in Sachen Angelverbote Nord- und Ostsee:
_Fischereiverband Saar unterstützt Küstenverbände gegen geplante Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee_
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/

Eins muss man dem Neupräsi eines der kleinsten Landesverbände lassen:
*Eier hatter ;-))*

Angesichts dessen, dass er im eigenen Land nicht mal ein Nachtangelverbot weg bekommt, kann man aber zumindest seine Durchsetzungsfähigkeit gegenüber der Politik anzweifeln..

Aber er sieht sich immerhin in der Lage, den mehrfach größeren und erfahreneren Verbänden in S-H und MeckPomm hier seine Hilfe anzudienen (ob die danach gefragt hatten?)..

In seinem Rundschreiben (https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/rundschreiben-2017/) hat er ja auch schon nicht nur den DAFV (und damit auch die ihn bisher tragenden LV) runtergemacht, auch der DFV (involviert auch in die Verhandlungen mit dem BMUB und BMEL) bekam sein Fett weg, indem Herr Schneiderlöchner den DFV als "wenig effektiv" , so dass durch die ausgewechselte Verbandsführung des DAFV (meint er wohl sich selber) Einfluss genommen werde müsse zur Optimierung im Sinne der Fischerei...

Ich find das inzwischen wirklich amüsant und  spannend....

Mal sehen, ob und wann sich da die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die aktuelle Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan positioniert, ob sie gegen diesen selbsternannten Helden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei antreten will..

Inzwischen wünsch ich mir fast, dass er DAFV-Präsi wird - denn wer solch große Töne spuckt, muss sich dann auch an den praktischen Ergebnissen  messen lassen.

Das zu verfolgen, zu recherchieren und zur Diskussion zu stellen, ist unsere Aufgabe als Medium..

Welche wir, so behaupte ich, wirkungsvoller wahrnehmen als die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei ihre Aufgabe, Angler und Angeln zu stärken..

Ich bedanke mich ausdrücklich bei Herrn Schneiderlöchner bzw. dem phantasievollen Schreiber der Zeilen auf der Saarseite zu den Angelverboten für die Unterhaltung und die Vorgaben, an denen wir ihn dann als eventuellen DAFV-Präsi messen können.


Thomas Finkbeiner

----------------------------------------​
Mehr Infos:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321948
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

_*Vote for Christel !!!*_


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Noch ist nicht raus, ob sie sich stellen wird.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

*Aktualisierung 10Uhr25*

Antwort des Kandidaten ist da.

Er will sein Bewerbungsschreiben als "verbandsinterne Kommunikation" nicht über das Anglerboard veröffentlicht sehen. 

Meine Fragen, die ich ihm angekündigt hatte, will er dann beantworten, wenn er "sachdienliche Fragen feststellen kann".....

Ist also das Gleiche wie mit der kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als momentane Präsidentin des DAFV.

Infos für Angler gibts keine oder nur "ausgewählte".............

Das innerverbandliche Demokratieverständnis des VDSF, der ja nun nach dem Übertritt des DAV in DAFV umbenannt wurde, feiert fröhliche Urständ....

Persönliche Anmerkung:
Das Verhältnis des Saarpräsis zu Fragen der Presse erinnert mich an die gestrige Pressekonferenz des amerikanischen Präsidenten..


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Dann fordere ich sie hiermit offiziell auf zu kandidieren. :m

Sogar ein dressierter Kormoran wäre eine bessere Wahl als Schneiderlöchner.
#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

Ich bleibe bei meine Einschätzung:
DAFV weg, damits keiner von beiden wird/werden muss..

Für Angler und das Angeln am besten....

*Aktualisierung 11 Uhr 10*

Ich habe auch Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan angemailt, ob sie nun wieder kandidieren will:
_Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,

nachdem gestern der Präsident des Fischereiverband Saar KöR, Herr Schneiderlöchner, offiziell die Landesverbände über seine Kandidatur informiert hat, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Sie uns zur Veröffentlichung mitteilen könnten, ob Sie selber wie auf den letzten Versammlungen angekündigt, auch wieder kandidieren werden als Präsidentin des DAFV.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Thomas Finkbeiner_

*Aktualisierung 11Uhr30*
Bereits seit 26. Januar bestand ein ausführlicher Mailkontakt zwischen mir und Herrn Schneiderlöchner bez. des Themas seiner Kandidatur.

Ich wollte gerne dies alles unkommentiert veröffentlichen zur Information der Angler wie auch der Delegierten und Funktionäre im DAFV, die ja sicher wissen wollen, wie ein möglicher neuer DAFV-Präsi wirklich ticken würde.

Auch das wurde mir leider untersagt.

So bleibt es also dabei, dass weder dieser Mailverkehr, noch seine offizielle Bewerbung bei uns öffentlich gemacht werden dürfen, und dass er unsere Fragen nur dann beantworten will, wenn er sie "sachdienlich" findet..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schneiderlöchner



Stopft der Löcher oder wird das 'ne Nullrunde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Zum Thema "Löcher stopfen" schreibt er jedenfalls was in seiner Bewerbung:
Dass man beim jetzigen Beitragsaufkommen, um den DAFV nicht in seiner Existenz zu gefährden, dringend notwendige personelle und strukturelle Veränderungen nicht aufschieben sollte ..... 

Nicht, dass wir nicht schon vor der (Kon)Fusion angemerkt hatten, dass das mit der Finanzierung so nicht hinhauen würde und hier eh nur Anglergeld für nix verbrannt wird.

Konkrete Vorschläge machte er allerdings keine....


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Er lockt ja auch mit Pöstchen für diejenigen, die ihn unterstützen.
Heisst für bisherige Amtsinhaber für den Fall seiner Wahl, entweder haben sie für ihn die Hand gehoben oder sie werden fliegen, evtl. sogar wenn sie ihn wählen, weil jemand anders für das jeweilige Amt angedacht ist.

Was würde seine Wahl bringen?
Ist eine Reform des DAFV von innen möglich?
Inkl. Satzungsänderung, kippen der gesamten Struktur, Definition angelpolitischer Ziele, diese auch noch gar im Sinne der Angler, eine Neuausrichtung weg von Naturschutz und hin zu Politik primär für Angler, ein Ende der internen Querelen, Rückkehr ausgetretener LVs,...
Das alles mit jemandem, der sich in seinem eigenen Bundesland für erheblich mehr Tierschutz im Landesfischereigesetz eingesetzt hat?
Wer glaubt das denn? |uhoh:

- es wird Neuanfang genannt werden, dem man nun "erst mal Zeit geben muss" _(haben wir alles schon zig mal gehört)_
- plus mehr Geld natürlich 
und schon vergehen wieder einige Jahre und wir dürfen weiterhin über eine fehlende Interessenvertretung jammern während wir zuschauen wie weiter eine Reglementierung nach der anderen kommt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und strukturelle Veränderungen nicht aufschieben sollte .....



Augenwischerei..strukturelle Änderungen sind da nur noch per Abrissbirne möglich..die personellen Fehlbesetzungen in Form der Anglerfeinde dem Arbeitsmarkt zur Verfügung stellen und dann neu aufbauen.

Diese Ruine hat schon genug Geld verbrannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Ich würde es toll finden, wenn Frau Dr. nochmal kandidieren würde und nicht wegen der Kandidatur vom Herrn Schneiderlöchner kneifen  - eine richtige (Aus)Wahl sozusagen.....

Das Problem sind aber die Delegierten der diesen Rest-DAFV immer noch unterstützenden und tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände.

Die haben ja schon die (Kon)Fusion selber versaut mit den Verträgen und der Satzung, denen sie zugestimmt hatten, dann hatten sie Frau Dr. und das damalige Personal (inzwischen mit zig Kündigungen und Rücktritten) gewählt und waren damit auch dafür verantwortlich, dass in 4 DAFV Jahren kein einziges Verbot für Angler zurückgenommen wurde, keine Erleichterung für Angler per Gesetz entschieden wurde - für über 7 Millionen Euro Kohle, die letztlich von den Anglern in den vereinen aufgebracht werden mussten..

Ob die Delegierten und Funktionäre, die es also schon mehr als einmal versaut haben, jetzt begreifen, welche (Aus)wahl sie real nun haben???

> Eine *naturschützende* Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan  (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272783) 
oder 
> Einen *tierschützenden* Herrn Schneiderlöchner (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641; und http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291).

Denn das ist das, was die beiden Kandidaten abseits ihrer Versprechungen bis jetzt in der realen Praxis zustande gebracht haben ..

Da sowohl Tier- wie Naturschutz eher "grün" angehauchte Themen sind, sollte man die beiden Kandidaten/innen vielleicht mal fragen, ob sie es nicht - auch abgeschaut von den GRÜNEN - mit einer Doppelspitze zusammen versuchen wollten.......
:g:g

Davon ab:
Sobald feststeht, ob Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auch wieder antritt, wird sie ebenfalls Fragen bekommen wie auch Herr Schneidlöchner..

Ob und wie die beiden dann die Fragen beantworten, wird sich zeigen - aber ich verspreche:
Es werden die interessante Fragen sein, die am Ende wirklich für Angler und das Angeln von Belang sind ...


Ich denke, Frau Dr. wird weiter ihr Schweigen fahren wie bisher...

Vielleicht findet ja Herr Schneiderlöchner die Fragen von uns dann "sachdienlich" genug.
Für dann auch konkrete statt ausweichender Antworten, wie man sie sonst im allgemeinen von Verbandlern und Politikern kennt.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meine Fragen, die ich ihm angekündigt hatte, will er dann beantworten, wenn er "sachdienliche Fragen feststellen kann".....


----------



## Franky (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Tom, Du weisst doch: hier werden eh nur alternative Fakten von der Lügenpresse als Fakenews verbreitet... :m
Die sollen dahin, wo sie sich wohl fühlen - mein Vorschlag: Takatukaland! Da kann sich jeder seine Welt schaffen, wie sie ihm oder ihr gefällt! 
Christel for president! 
Yes, she can and you can can... (gastronomisch gesehen!)

Es ist eine echte Frechheit, was sich diese Herrschaften "da" uns gegenüber herausnehmen. Wir haben demnächst Mitgliederversammlung und ich kenne bereits einen Punkt in "Verschiedenes"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Franky schrieb:


> Tom, Du weisst doch: hier werden eh nur alternative Fakten von der Lügenpresse als Fakenews verbreitet... :m


dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Persönliche Anmerkung:
> Das Verhältnis des Saarpräsis zu Fragen der Presse erinnert mich an die gestrige Pressekonferenz des amerikanischen Präsidenten..


----------



## Franky (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

I know - and you can can him, too! 

-> Googletranslate haut da nicht hin - sind gastronomisch nicht gut bestückt... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Ich würde ihn NICHT als Tierrechtler sehen.

Auch wenn er Tierschutz so wichtig findet, dass er das zusammen mit dem Minister ins Fischereigesetz schreiben lässt - und ihn dafür NABU, BUND und Konsorten loben.....

Wenn das Angler nicht misstrauisch macht, haben sie es echt nicht besser verdient............


----------



## mapasuma (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Ohjeee demnächst wirds dann vorbei sein mit Angeln in Deutschland! 

Aber vielleicht sollten sich mal ein paar Angler zur Messe in Saarbrücken aufmachen und Ihn mit Fragen löchern sofern er nicht sofort die Flucht ergreift sobald einer eine Frage hat, wie letztes Jahr!!! 

http://www.angelnundjagen.com

Wie stand vor kurzem in einem Wochenblatt hier im Saarland? Der Saarländische Fischereiverband wird natürlich auch vor Ort sein und den Jungen Menschen das Fischen nahezulegen. Viele Infos zur Fischerprüfung wird es auch geben!

Hahahhahaha mal krääftig gelacht! Fischerprüfung?? für was? 

Fischerprüfung machen um danach von den eigenen Leuten Angezeigt zu werden?


----------



## Herbynor (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Mensch haben die schnell von Donald Trump gelernt.
Wobei ich der Meinung war, dass wir Redefreiheit haben.
Gruß Herby


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Der liefert ja mit seinen Äußerungen/Verhalten gegenüber der Anlgerschaft im größten deutschen Angelforum gerade die beste Bewerbung dafür ab, dass möglicherweise keine Eignung für das Amt vorliegen könnte!

Obwoh, um den Vorgang DAFV endlich der Ablage zuzuführen, könnte er dann doch erste Wahl sein!

Nur Mut zur "Nein-Stimme" werte Delegierte! Handeln sie im Interesse und im Sinne der deutschen Anglerschaft! 

Amerika zeigt, dass man den Teufel nicht mit dem Bezelbub austreiben kann!


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Ich habe zwar noch nicht viel von Herrn Schneiderlöchner gelesen, aber ich denke er ist um Längen intelligenter als Frau Happach-Kasan.
Das macht ihn mit seiner Einstellung auch wesentlich gefährlicher. 

Wie war das noch gleich mit Pest und Cholera ?


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Meine persönliche Analyse und Meinung zur Verkündung der Präsidentschaftskandidatur: 

Schneiderlöchner bläst also nun zum Angriff auf Happach-Kasan und möchte der nächste DAFV-Präsident werden. 

Dafür verdient er Anerkennung. Um eine amtierende Präsidentin herauszufordern bedarf es schon einer gewissen Courage. 

Interessant ist vor allem, dass in seinem Bewerbungsschreiben welches derzeit kursiert überraschend klar dargelegt ist, woran es beim DAFV krankt.
Also wirklich sehr deutlich und klar - man möchte fast meinen er hat hier im Anglerboard gelesen und sich einige der wesentlichen Kritikpunkte am DAFV rausgeschrieben. 

Man kann sich eigentlich nur die Augen reiben und mit dem Kopf nicken, wenn man da lesen kann: 
Dass der DAFV schlechte Lobbyarbeit macht, politisch quasi in die Bedeutungslosigkeit abzurutschen droht und sich ständig mit internen Querelen beschäftigt. 

Mit seinem Bewerbungsschreiben macht er endgültig deutlich, dass er es ernst meint. 
Endlich jemand der klar ausspricht wo die Probleme liegen und das was er da auflistet stimmt beinahe zu 100%. Unglaublich. 
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das Schreiben früher oder später den Weg zur Basis findet - lesenswert wäre es in jedem Fall.

Gut - es ist nicht seine eigene Kritik die er da vorträgt. Wie er selber zu diesen Themen steht, weiß man so genau nicht. 
Denn anstatt selber Farbe zu bekennen gibt er an, er hätte diese Erkenntnisse aus Gesprächen mit Geschäftsführern und Präsidenten anderer Verbände gewonnen. 
Für jemanden der energisch voranschreitend Präsident werden möchte, ist mir das etwas zu duckmäuserisch. 
Anstatt andere vorzuschieben hätte er da schon auch seinen eigenen Standpunkt klar machen müssen . Naja, seis drum. 

Wirklich interessant ist, dass man ihm in diesen Gesprächen wohl auch zugetragen hat, dass der DAFV viel zu sehr für Restriktionen stehen würde und das Kulturgut Angeln in den Hintergrund getreten sei, es gehe stattdessen nur noch um Natur-,Gewässer- und Artenschutz.

Der Präsident oder Geschäftsführer der ihm das einflüsterte, hat Humor - definitiv! Chapeau! 

Das war ein Wink mit dem Eifelturm. Denn Schneiderlöchner ist bisher nahezu ausschließlich durch eben Restriktionen und Natur-,Gewässer- und Artenschutz in Erscheinung getreten. 

Bereits seit den 1970er Jahren ist er im Verbandswesen zu Hause. Als Vereinsvorsitzender, Justitiar beim Fischereiverband Saar und neuerdings auch als dessen Präsident.

Der Fischereiverband Saar galt selbst im alten VDSF als ein Verband der "Hardliner". 
Legendär ist immer noch der Auftritt des ehemaligen Präsidenten Becker in einer Fernsehdiskussion zum Thema Nachtangelverbot.
Damals sprach er den Anglern das Interesse am Nachtangeln ab. Internet sei Dank, darf man sich das gerne nochmal reinziehen. [1]

Diese Tradition führt Schneiderlöchner mit viel Leidenschaft fort und brachte gar das Kunststück fertig dass in der neuen Fischereigesetzgebung des Saarlands verschärfte Tierschutzbestimmungen untergebracht wurden, unter Schneiderlöchners tatkräftiger Mitarbeit. 
Um gleich klarzumachen, in welche Richtung es gehen sollte, hat man "Catch&Release" ganz explizit verteufelt. Auch Nachhaltigkeit ist ein großes Thema, vor allem Besatzmaßnahmen sind stark eingeschränkt. 

Dass man als Fischereiverband NICHT für seine Klientel gearbeitet hat, sollte spätestens dann auffallen, wenn von Regierungsseite solch ein Resümee gezogen wird:



> "Das Änderungsgesetz wurde im Entwurf auch intensiv mit den beiden Naturschutzverbänden BUND und NABU besprochen. Die externe Anhörung von neunzehn Verbänden bzw. Stellen ergab eine insgesamt große Zustimmung zum Gesetzentwurf." [2]



Um einzuschätzen, was für ein Mann da ins Präsidenten-Amt strebt, sollte man sich das echt mal durchlesen. 

Man weiß nun was man zu erwarten hat: 
Einen Präsidenten der bei NABU, BUND und Konsorten gerne gesehen ist. Spätestens jetzt, sollten bei Anglern die Alarmglocken schrillen. 
Wie der NABU zu Anglern steht ist kein Geheimnis, wer es aber gerne nochmal schwarz auf weiß haben möchte, bitteschön: [3].

Exkurs: Es gibt natürlich auch Beispiele in denen Angler zeigen, wie man den selbsternannten Naturschützern durchaus beikommen kann. Mit Selbstbewusstsein und guten Argumenten. Schaut euch das zum Vergleich mal an.[4,5]

Dass Schneiderlöchner jüngst gegen eine Tierrechtsorganisation wetterte darf man als kleine "Showeinlage" betrachten. Mehr war es nicht. 
Nachdem andere Verbände (Niedersachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Bayern, Thüringen und Sachsen) bereits vorher gemeinsam publiziert hatten, wollten auch die Saarländer diesen Zug noch erwischen und haben die Initiative ergriffen. Nicht ohne sehr deutlich darauf zu verweisen, dass von Happach-Kasan zu diesem Thema nichts kommt. Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

Wenn man diese Geschichte JETZT mit dem Wissen, dass Schneiderlöchner Präsident werden möchte, betrachtet ist klar - dass er Happach-Kasan damit einen Treffer verpassen wollte. Um die eigentliche Sache gings dabei wohl eher nur am Rande. 
Ist ihm vielleicht sogar gelungen, denn immerhin hat er sie damit scheinbar so unter Druck gesetzt, dass kurioserweise einige Tage danach sich auch der DAFV zu einer Meldung über eine Tierrechtsorganisation bequemte  

Hier nochmal der zeitliche Ablauf:
*22.12.2016* - In den westfälischen Nachrichten taucht ein Bericht auf, dass die Angel-AG an einer Hauptschule von einer Tierrechtsorganisation angeprangert wurde [6] 

*13.01.2017* - Niedersachsen, Bayern, Sachsen-Anhalt usw. bringen eine Meldung dazu [7]

*18.01.2017* - LFV Weser Ems bringt eine Meldung zum Thema [8]

*19.01.2017* - Präsidiumssitzung beim DFV (Happach-Kasan sagt wohl sinngemäß zum Thema Tierrechtsorganisationen: "Füße stillhalten") [9]

*29.01.2017* - Schneiderlöchner gibt ein Zeitungsinterview und versendet dieses an befreundete Verbände mit dem klaren Hinweis auf die Versäumnisse von Happach Kasan. [10]

*02.02.2017* - Deutscher Jagdverbandspräsi sagt in einem Bildzeitungsinterview, dass sie eine Tierrechtsorganisation angezeigt hätten. [11]

*10.02.2017* - DAFV veröffentlicht Stellungnahme [12]


Wer da an Zufälle glaubt, bitteschön. 

Recht viel mehr lässt sich über Schneiderlöchner bislang nicht berichten. Seit Jahrzehnten ein strammer Hardliner in alter VDSF Manier - der Anglern die Verbandsdoktrin beibringen möchte - anstatt den Verband an den Anglern auszurichten. 

Hier soll nun versucht werden, den Teufel mit dem Belzebub auszutreiben. Da darf man gespannt sein, wie das gelingen soll. 

Besonders interessant in diesem Zusammenhang sind natürlich auch die Mehrheitsverhältnisse. Man darf davon ausgehen, dass Happach-Kasan, sollte sie tatsächlich antreten auch Befürworter auf Ihrer Seite haben wird. 
Sollte Schneiderlöchner dann jedoch tatsächlich gewählt werden droht vor allem: Gefahr von Außen. 
Große Verbände haben in der Vergangenheit ihren Machtanspruch oft mit "Austritts-Drohungen" durchgesetzt. Das hat nicht selten funktioniert. 
Schneiderlöchner hat keinen großen Landesverband hinter sich der ihn stützen kann und ihm helfen kann seine Visionen notfalls auchmal durchzudrücken. 

Die Gefahr von Außen droht nun vor allem durch die Landesverbände in Wartestellung - also die Landesverbände die derzeit NICHT im DAFV vertreten sind. Sollten diese wieder eintreten - gerät jede Mehrheit schnell in Gefahr!
Niemals, ich betone niemals! werden sich große, einflussreiche und finanzstarke Landesverbände wie etwa der LFV Bayern von einem ehemaligen Saar-Präsidenten den Marsch blasen lassen.
Unabhängig wie geschickt Schneiderlöchner das auch machen würde - der Schwanz wedelt nicht mit dem Hund. Aus Prinzip. 

Es bleibt nun abzuwarten, wie Happach-Kasan auf die Kandidatur reagiert. 

Für Angler hilfreiche Optionen sind meiner Meinung nach beide Kandidaten leider nicht. 



[1] https://youtu.be/w6KtJB7gY00?t=4m16s | Fernsehdiskussion zum Thema Nachtangeln

[2] http://www.saarland.de/214707.htm / Änderungen Saarländische Fischereigesetzgebung

[3] http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310228 

[4] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-EZSPpGRFY Rede Heinz Pyka, Mitgliederversammlung Anglerverband NDS

[5] http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322882 

[6] http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323108

[7] http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323807

[8] LFVWeser-Ems Meldung

[9] http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324041 

[10] http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291

[11] http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324504

[12] http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324782


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar noch nicht viel von Herrn Schneiderlöchner gelesen, aber ich denke er ist um Längen intelligenter als Frau Happach-Kasan.
> Das macht ihn mit seiner Einstellung auch wesentlich gefährlicher.
> 
> Wie war das noch gleich mit Pest und Cholera ?


Moin Moin,
 hypothetisch...Cholera.
|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

@Franz
Klasse Analyse und Darstellung!#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

ERSTKLASSIG UND RICHTIG VIEL ARBEIT! Danke Franz, TOPP!!!


----------



## Hezaru (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Danke Franz das war Klasse!!
Bisher war der Schaden durch den DAVF ja begrenzt, außer sie haben das Maul aufgemacht.


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch ist nicht raus, ob sie sich stellen wird.....




oder für was sie sich legt?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



mapasuma schrieb:


> Der Saarländische Fischereiverband wird natürlich auch vor Ort sein und den Jungen Menschen das Fischen nahezulegen.



Ja..aber nach dem dort tatkräftig mitgestalteten Mist besser in Frankreich




Deep Down schrieb:


> Vorbildliches und regelkonformes Verbandsgewässer im Saarland:
> 
> https://image.windeln.de/windeln-media/34/40/f5/e4/55c2590fe4b09205e4f54034.1000x1000.jpg



Kannste evtl. zur Vorsicht schon mal als D gültige Variante vorspeichern [emoji4] 



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der liefert ja mit seinen Äußerungen/Verhalten gegenüber der Anlgerschaft im größten deutschen Angelforum gerade die beste Bewerbung dafür ab, dass möglicherweise keine Eignung für das Amt vorliegen könnte!



Wie man jetzt sieht,war seinerzeit ein gewisser P.Mohnert noch lange nicht das Ende des dt.Verbandsniveaus..da geht noch was.


----------



## smithie (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Niemals, ich betone niemals! werden sich große, einflussreiche und finanzstarke Landesverbände wie etwa der LFV Bayern von einem ehemaligen Saar-Präsidenten den Marsch blasen lassen.
> Unabhängig wie geschickt Schneiderlöchner das auch machen würde - der Schwanz wedelt nicht mit dem Hund. Aus Prinzip.


Ich habe in dem Zusammenhang (LFV Bayern & Marsch blasen) eher die Befürchtung, dass der LFV Bayern Schneiderlöchner als Buhmann für etwaige Restriktionen vorschieben könnte.
Dass es im LFV und den bayrischen Bezirksverbänden immer noch genügend mit altertümlichen Meinungen (C&R, triftige Gründe für Angeln, etc.) gibt, ist denke ich unbestritten.

Da kommt doch ein Hardliner wie Schneiderlöchner gerade recht.
Und der Wechsel an der Spitze könnte auch gleich ein Anlass sein, den Wiedereintritt vorzubereiten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Man muss Verbänden grundsätzlich immer erst mal alles Schlechte zutrauen - aber dass die Mittelfranken umfallen, befürchte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.

Aber angesichts auch der schönen Analyse vom Franz dachte ich grade, so die Frage nach Pest oder Cholera war so falsch net..


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



smithie schrieb:


> Und der Wechsel an der Spitze könnte auch gleich ein Anlass sein, den Wiedereintritt vorzubereiten...



Durchaus. In den Verbänden in denen es in der oberen Etage Bestrebungen auf Rückkehr gibt, man aber Schwierigkeiten hat diese zu verkaufen würde man sich diese Chance, es dann nochmal zu versuchen, ganz bestimmt nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Danke Franz .. differenziert und gut recherchiert dargestellt. 
TOP


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



smithie schrieb:


> ...Und der Wechsel an der Spitze könnte auch gleich ein Anlass sein, den Wiedereintritt vorzubereiten...



na na, es stimmt zwar und das wissen wir angler erst recht: der "fisch stinkt vom kopf her", einem gammeligen fisch denselben abzuschneiden heißt aber noch längst nicht, der sei genießbar bzw. nicht verdorben.

da gibts eben "strukturen" - und ohne diese bzw. deren daumenlutscherei gäbs eben nicht dieses verbandsärgernis.

tja, neuer hut alleine tuts nicht.


----------



## KptIglo (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Hmm, nun also ein Kandidat aus dem Saarland. Na und, das ist doch ein netter Versuch sich als Kandidat zu positionieren. Die Vorurteile zum Saarland sind auch mir hinlänglich bekannt.
Lassen wir ihn doch, ich lehne mich zurück und schaue was noch so kommt.
Eine andere Person an der Spitze im Bund, ändert doch nix für mich hier vor Ort, da wo ich in Hamburg am Wasser unterwegs bin. Wenn ich mich in meinem Verein einmische und den Verband nerve ist m.E. schon eine ganze Menge getan. 



|supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Grundsätzlich:

Wenn ein Präsidentschaftskandidat aus der VDSF/DAFV Clique auch nur halbwegs ernst zu nehmen ist, empfinde ich das als Bedrohung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich:
> 
> Wenn ein Präsidentschaftskandidat aus der VDSF/DAFV Clique auch nur halbwegs ernst zu nehmen ist, empfinde ich das als Bedrohung.


:q:q:q

Bin bekannterweise nicht allzuweit weg von Deiner Sichtweise..



*Davon ab:*
Eine weitere interessante Frage stellt sich mir hier..

Wir sind ja immer recht schnell mit Infos für Angler....

Verbände, sagen wir mal, sind eher nicht ganz so schnell..

Manche Kandidaten, wie z. B. Herr Schneiderlöchner und Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, verhindern sogar aktiv die Veröffentlichung von Infos oder verweigern von vorne herein Kommunikation und Information..

Wird interessant werden, ob bei so einer Entscheidung mit mehreren Kandidaten (falls Frau Dr. antritt) die Landesverbände, die noch im Rest-DAFV sind (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4633169#post4633169), *ihre Zahler auch informieren werden, dass es auf einmal eine (Aus)Wahlmöglichkeit gibt.*

Ob sie ihre Zahler informieren, *für was die Kandidaten nach eigenen Worten stehen* - *und vor allem wie sie bisher REAL gehandelt haben *(die eine immer mehr Naturschutz, der andere immer mehr Tierschutz) ..

Ob sie dann fragen, ob man tatsächlich einen dieser Kandidaten wählen soll, wenn ja welchen...

Oder ob es angesichts dieser Auswahl an Personal nicht besser wäre, auch schnellstens beim DAFV zu kündigen, um nicht zu den inzwischen weit über 7 Millionen Euro für nichts (kein Verbot zurückgenommen, keine einzige Erleichterung für Angler oder beim Angeln seit DAFV-Gründung) weitere Millionen Geld von ehrsamen Anglern und organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern in eine so sinnlose und im Kern anglerfeindliche Organisation zu pumpen?? 

*Natürlich MUSS das kein Landesverband laut Satzung in einem repräsentativen System wie beim DAFV und in den LV machen, auch noch Zahler und Wähler umfassend informieren oder gar fragen.*

Die können wie sonst auch ohne Rückfrage  bei ihren Sport- und Angelfischern weiter alles über deren Köpfe hinweg entscheiden........

Es wird dann aber sicher eher weiter die Zersplitterung und (innere) Abkehr, denn die Akzeptanz für den DAFV und die Landesverbände wachsen:
Durch mangelnde Transparenz, Information und Mitnahme der Restzahler durch ihre Landesverbandsfunktionäre in Haupt- und Ehrenamt...


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



KptIglo schrieb:


> Lassen wir ihn doch, ich lehne mich zurück und schaue was noch so kommt.
> Eine andere Person an der Spitze im Bund, ändert doch nix für mich hier  vor Ort, da wo ich in Hamburg am Wasser unterwegs bin...


Selbstverständlich hat das Agieren/Nichtagieren des Bundesverbandes *Auswirkungen auf jeden Angler* in Deutschland.
Völlig egal ob organisiert oder auch nicht, völlig egal wo in D er angelt.

Und da "droht" Schneiderlöchner einiges an.
Ein beliebter Spruch von ihm ist: 

_dass der DAFV sich für seine eigene Ausrichtung als Maßstab
das liberalste Landes-Fischereigesetz nehmen soll._

Eine tolle Aussage, wer wird da nicht 'genau' sagen! #6

Aber das sagt ausgerechnet er; 
was wird er genau damit meinen? |kopfkrat

Das Saarland hat eines der schärfsten Landesfischereigesetz in Deutschland.

Bayern  steht auf jeden Fall vorn, aber der bayr. Verband hat zumindest  kapiert, dass das nicht der große Wurf war und versucht zentimeterweise  zurück zu rudern 
_(sagt dies so öffentlich natürlich nicht)_.

Schneiderlöchner hat das saarländische Gesetz mitgestaltet, 
er verteidigt es gegen jede Kritik. Alles ganz frisch noch.

Entweder sieht er das saarländische Landesfischereigesetz als bestes Beispiel für den DAFV an _
(ach du Scheixxe!)_
oder ermüsste sich im eigenen Ländle völlig anders positionieren 
_(davon ist nix zu sehen, ganz im Gegenteil)._

Ralle hat völlig Recht:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar noch nicht viel von Herrn Schneiderlöchner gelesen, aber ich denke er ist um Längen intelligenter als Frau Happach-Kasan.
> Das macht ihn mit seiner Einstellung auch wesentlich gefährlicher.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Normalerweise wäre es mir völlig egal, was jemand von so einem kleinen und unbedeutenden Verband zum besten gibt, aber in diesem Fall sehe ich das wirklich als Bedrohung für das Angeln in Deutschland! Dieser - in meinen Augen - "Möchtegern" wäre im negativen Sinn die Krönung für den DAFV und unser Hobby.

Dann nutzt er als Hardliner auch noch das Wort "liberal"! John Stuart Mill hat bereits im 19. Jahrhundert in Bezug auf den Liberalismus darauf hingewiesen, dass man sich nur in die Belange anderer einmischen darf, *um sich selbst zu schützen und die Schädigung anderer* zu verhindern. Wenn er dann Mr. Mill's Interpretation als Vorbild für die Umsetzung des Fischereirechtes nutzt, kann man nur sagen "Gute Nacht Angeln in Deutschland"!

Schützt er dann sich selbst (also die Angler) von BUND und NABU und zieht den Schwanz ein, indem eher als Naturschutzverband dann härtere Verordnungen und Gesetze analog zum Saarland bundesweit vorantreibt? Die Schädigung anderer zu verhindern heißt dann den Naturschutz auszubauen und eine härtere Umsetzung/ Interpretation der aktuell gültigen Gesetze?  Anderer müssen demnach ja alle Nichtangler sein, oder? 

Liebe Frau Dr. Happach- Kasan, bitte treten Sie noch einmal an und setzen sich durch!

Thomas, sorry, ich hätte niemals geglaubt, dass ich so denken muss und hier "Christel first" schreiben muss!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thomas, sorry, ich hätte niemals geglaubt, dass ich so denken muss und hier "Christel first" schreiben muss!



Jetz ma langsam...

schon mal dran gedacht, dass das eine abgesprochene Finte sein kann damit sich HK nicht wieder sagen lassen muss, sie sei ja ohne Gegenkandidaten gewählt worden?
Sollte sie bei der Wahl weiter als Präsidentin bestätigt werden, sitzt sie noch fester im Sattel (eines toten Pferdes) als bisher.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Schützt er dann sich selbst (also die Angler) von BUND und NABU und zieht den Schwanz ein, indem eher als Naturschutzverband dann härtere Verordnungen und Gesetze analog zum Saarland bundesweit vorantreibt?



Und jetzt stelle man sich so einen DAFV-Vorstand in Kombination mit einer Rot-Rot-Grünen Bundesregierung vor. Für Angler (und für mich darüber hinaus) aus meiner Sicht ein Horror-Szenario.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und jetzt stelle man sich so einen DAFV-Vorstand in Kombination mit einer Rot-Rot-Grünen Bundesregierung vor. Für Angler (und für mich darüber hinaus) aus meiner Sicht ein Horror-Szenario.


dito..............
:c:c:c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jetz ma langsam...
> 
> schon mal dran gedacht, dass das eine abgesprochene Finte sein kann damit sich HK nicht wieder sagen lassen muss, sie sei ja ohne Gegenkandidaten gewählt worden?
> Sollte sie bei der Wahl weiter als Präsidentin bestätigt werden, sitzt sie noch fester im Sattel (eines toten Pferdes) als bisher.



Nein Ralle, im Leben nicht. Der Kandidat würde sich für so eine Nummer nicht hergeben! Dafür ist der zu eitel und egoistisch- halt ein Selbstdarsteller, wie ich seinem Kandidaturschreiben entnehmen kann...

Ach ja, gefährlich wird es immer für alle Beteiligten, wenn jemand Veränderungen herbeiführen will und Restrukturierungen plant #6


----------



## kati48268 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> schon mal dran gedacht, dass das eine abgesprochene Finte sein kann damit sich HK nicht wieder sagen lassen muss, sie sei ja ohne Gegenkandidaten gewählt worden?
> Sollte sie bei der Wahl weiter als Präsidentin bestätigt werden, sitzt sie noch fester im Sattel (eines toten Pferdes) als bisher.


...und es würde bei der Akteurin ein gewisses Maß an Schläue, strategischem Geschick & Weitsicht erfordern. 
Da is aber nur Wüste.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...und es würde bei der Akteurin ein gewisses Maß an Schläue, strategischem Geschick & Weitsicht erfordern.
> Da is aber nur Wüste.



Ich unterstelle auch nicht, dass die Idee von der amtierenden Präsidentin stammt.
Aber immerhin können gewisse LV-Individuen bei Ihr einen gewissen Einfluß ausüben, was bei einem ernsthaften Präsidenten sicher nicht so möglich wäre.

Ist aber auch nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

Jose schrieb:


> na na, es stimmt zwar und das wissen wir angler erst recht: der "fisch stinkt vom kopf her", einem gammeligen fisch denselben abzuschneiden heißt aber noch längst nicht, der sei genießbar bzw. nicht verdorben.
> 
> *da gibts eben "strukturen" - und ohne diese bzw. deren daumenlutscherei gäbs eben nicht dieses verbandsärgernis.
> 
> tja, neuer hut alleine tuts nicht.*


So ist es:
Vernünftige Anglerverbände mit anglernahen Ansichten und konkreter Arbeit für Angler und Angeln wie Niedersachsen haben ja nicht umsonst den DAFV schon verlassen...

*Im Rest-DAFV,* der wie Schneiderlöchner in seinem "Bewerbungsschreiben" richtig angibt, inzwischen kleiner als der VDFS alleine vor der Fusion wäre (leider dürfen wird das ja nicht veröffentlichen, Angler sollen das wohl nicht mitbekommen), gibt es ja inzwischen aber nur noch Verbotsverbände, welche als Ausweis ihrer "aktiven Arbeit" nur Verschärfungen und Verbote in den letzten Jahren gebracht haben:
Saarland selber mit C+R-Verbote, gegen Wettangeln, Besatz erschwert etc., etc...
Westfalen-Lippe mit Setzkescherverbot, Angelverboten (Marina Rünthe etc.).....
LSFV-SH kündigt Solidarität bei Erlaubnisscheinen auf, will auch keine Karten an Angler mit Tourischein geben..
Weser-Ems versagt beim Kampf gegen (Nacht)Angelverbote und macht lieber nichts, erst wenn die konkret kommen.....
.
.
.
.
endlos fortzusetzen...

Oder schwache Landesverbände, welche die Kündigung beim DAFV nicht durch bekamen (Hessen) oder solche, die immer noch nicht begreifen, was gespielt wird (ein großer Teil, gerade auch ehemaliger Ostverbände wie Thüringen, etc.pp.....).

*Dass aus so verrotteten Landesverbandsstrukturen, denen es um den reinen Machterhalt und die Existenz als Struktur geht, aber niemals um Angeln oder Angler, kein vernünftiger Bundesverband entstehen kann, sollte jedem klar sein.

Daher:
Frag nie die Frösche, wenn Du einen Sumpf austrocknen willst...*

Dass Baden-Württemberg mit einem Trick (abstimmen über Rückkehr erst dann ganz am Ende, als schon viele weg waren) die Rückkehr in den Rest-DAFV erzwungen hat, ist das eine. 

*Zeigt aber nur, dass sich im Rest-DAFV die anglerfeindlichen Verbotsverbände sammeln....*

Dass nun schon weitere (anscheinend zur Besinnung kommende) Verbände Beschlüsse zur Kündigung haben oder angesichts der DAFV-Kosten für die Landesverbände ohne jede Leistung dafür das noch auf diesjährigen HV wieder zur Disposition stellen, vergessen auch viele dabei..

Der DAFV ist nicht nur jetzt schon kleiner als der Ex-VDSF, er ist auch politisch bedeutungsloser selbst als der damalige kleinere Verband DAV es war.

Und angesichts des praktischen Tuns des DAFV seit seiner Gründung hat Schneiderlöchner vollkommen recht in seinem leider nicht zu veröffentlichenden Bewerbungsschreiben:
*Das geht gar nicht.*

Für mich ist er aber auf Grund seiner eigenen praktischen Arbeit im Saarland mit festschreiben neuer Verbote und Behinderung nicht der Verbands-Messias für organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer, als den er  sich vielleicht selber sieht..

Er ist für mich der Totengräber einer am Angeln und Anglern orientierten Verbandsarbeit in einer Bundesorganisation _(im Saarland eh, der als KöR quasi vom Land größtenteils (mit)finanziert wird und dessen Befehle (siehe Umsetzung neues Fischereigesetz mit Tierschutz drin) am Ende des Tages der Saarverband wie sein Präsi zu befolgen hat)._...

Je nachdem, ob Frau Dr. nun antreten oder Herrn Schneiderlöchner gleich das Feld überlassen wird, ist also die Frage "Pest oder Cholera, Tod oder Fäulnis, Hillary oder Trump"  wohl so falsch nicht gestellt......

Interessant auch:
Im Rundschreiben von Herr Schneiderlöchner auf der Seite des Saarverbandes selber schreibt er zum DAFV u. a., dass die Rücknahme der Kündigung beim DAFV konsequent und richtig gewesen sei, auch da der DAFV sich finanziell stabilisiert habe (runterladen, dann Seite 2. letzter Absatz)...:
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/rundschreiben-2017/

In seiner "Bewerbung" jetzt aktuell, die wir leider nicht im Wortlaut veröffentlichen dürfen, schreibt er dagegen zu den Finanzen, man müsse schnell handeln um den DAFV nicht in seiner Existenz zu gefährden, weil beim zurzeitigen Beitragsaufkommen und der Reserve, die noch vorhanden sei, dringend notwendige personelle und strukturelle Veränderungen nicht weiter aufgeschoben werden dürften....


Wie man solche sich im Kern widersprechende Aussagen zueinander bringt, dazu muss man wohl Jurist sein...

Und vielleicht erklärt das auch, warum nicht gewünscht ist, dass die Bewerbung im Wortlaut erscheint - man soll als Angler wohl nicht so widersprüchliche Aussagen seitens der Verbandler mitbekommen...??

*Zuerst seinen Saar-Verband zurückdrängen in den DAFV, obwohl sein Amtsvorgänger clevererweise gekündigt hatte. 

Weil nach Schneiderlöchner alles im DAFV vorwärts gehe und die Finanzen jetzt gesichert sind.

Um dann festzustellen, wie schlecht der DAFV arbeitet fürs Geld und dass man wg. Finanzen dringend was unternehmen sollte und vor allem ihn als Präsi im DAFV wählen....*

Mich wundert immer weniger................................................................

Nachdem sich die Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände beim Thema DAFV bei Fusionsvertrag, Satzung, Wahl von Präsidentin und Präsidium sowie beim Einstellen des hauptamtlichen Personals schon richtig blamiert haben und gezeigt, dass sie es weder können, noch dass sie aucn nur ansatzweise Ahnung haben, wie es richtig zu machen wäre, hab ich vollstes Vertrauen, dass sie entweder ein "Weiterso" mit Frau Dr. oder ein "auchschlimmergehtimmer" mit Herrn Schneiderlöchner wählen werden....

Das einzig Vernünftige, das schreddern dieses anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverbandes DAFV mit Tierschutzanklängen, damit es endlich Platz gibt für eine Organisation im Bund für Angler und Angeln, darauf werden diese Helden nach jahrzehntelanger, schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche kaum kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

*Nur, falls das einer vergessen hätte:*
Mit all unseren Bedenken und Prophezeiungen zum DAFV und seiner Präsidentin schon vor Fusion und ihrem Amtsantritt hatten wir bisher zu fast 100 Prozent recht behalten....

Es wird wohl bei unseren Recherchen (andauernden, kommt immer mehr Interessantes, demnäxt mehr in diesem Theater) um den unbekannten Kandidaten Schneiderlöchner aus einem Kleinverband aus dem Saarland auch so sein.....

Denkt drüber nach, Delegierte und Funktionäre des Rest-DAFV, wenn ihr im Mai wieder wählt....

Pest oder Cholera - oder doch endlich ein Ende der anglerfeindlichen Schreckensherrschaft des DAFV?

Und, liebe in Landesverbänden des Rest-DAFV organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer:
Denkt auch drüber nach, wen ihr bei den nächsten Wahlen an die Spitze eurer Vereine wählt..

Denn die haben euch die Landesverbandsspitzen beschert, die euch den DAFV eingebrockt haben....

Nun denkt drüber nach, warum ich immer von verrotteten Strukturen und Strukturproblemen spreche, bei denen das schlichte auswechseln der Köpfe nie genügen wird.

*Wenn  Frau Dr. oder Herr Schneiderlöchner die Frage ist, ist für mich die Antwort:
Um Gottes willen....
Bloß keine(r) von denen!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mapasuma (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Kann sich da eigentlich jeder um das Präsidentenamt bewerben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

man muss ja nicht mal Angler sein oder organisiert sein (siehe Frau Dr., kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP und nur Ehrenmitglied im LSFV-SH, nicht regulär normales)..

Warum soll dann nicht jeder andere wählbar sein, von der Klofrau bis zum Müllmann (die ich beruflich KEINEFALLS GERINGER schätze als Politikerinnen oder Anwälte!!!)? 

Können muss ja wohl augenscheinlich eher sowenig wie anglerfreundlich sein.........

Aus der DAFV-Satzung kenn ich dazu nichts (§ 11, Präsidium).


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2017)

Bis jetzt ist immer noch unklar, ob Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gegen Herrn Schneiderlöchner antreten wird.

Weder hat sie mir bisher geantwortet, noch konnte das eine meiner Quellen aus DAFV-Präsidium oder Geschäftsstellen bisher bestätigen, dass sie antritt.

Aktuell zu Präsi Schneiderlöchner:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325190


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

*Aktualisierung 22.02. 2017*
Da schafft es der Präsi Schneiderlöchner vom Fischereiverband Saar noch nicht mal im eigenen Bundesland das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot weg zu bekommen, oder ein klares Verhältnis der Ablehnung eines C+R-Verbotes zu postulieren.

Oder gar das C+R-Verbot aus dem saarländischen Fischereigesetz streichen zu lassen, wo es erst mit seiner aktiven Hilfe reingeschrieben wurde:
Da versucht sich der erst seit Kurzen im Amt befindliche Saarpräsi Schneiderlöchner auch daran, den wesentlich größeren Verbänden an der Küste zu zeigen, wo es seiner Meinung nach langgehen muss in Sachen Angelverbote Nord- und Ostsee:
_Fischereiverband Saar unterstützt Küstenverbände gegen geplante Angelverbote in Nord- und Ostsee_
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/

Eins muss man dem Neupräsi eines der kleinsten Landesverbände lassen:
*Eier hatter ;-))*

Angesichts dessen, dass er im eigenen Land nicht mal ein Nachtangelverbot weg bekommt, kann man aber zumindest seine Durchsetzungsfähigkeit gegenüber der Politik anzweifeln..

Aber er sieht sich immerhin in der Lage, den mehrfach größeren und erfahreneren Verbänden in S-H und MeckPomm hier seine Hilfe anzudienen (ob die danach gefragt hatten?)..

In seinem Rundschreiben (https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/rundschreiben-2017/) hat er ja auch schon nicht nur den DAFV (und damit auch die ihn bisher tragenden LV) runtergemacht, auch der DFV (involviert auch in die Verhandlungen mit dem BMUB und BMEL) bekam sein Fett weg, indem Herr Schneiderlöchner den DFV als "wenig effektiv" , so dass durch die ausgewechselte Verbandsführung des DAFV (meint er wohl sich selber) Einfluss genommen werde müsse zur Optimierung im Sinne der Fischerei...

Ich find das inzwischen wirklich amüsant und  spannend....

Mal sehen, ob und wann sich da die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die aktuelle Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan positioniert, ob sie gegen diesen selbsternannten Helden der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei antreten will..

Inzwischen wünsch ich mir fast, dass er DAFV-Präsi wird - denn wer solch große Töne spuckt, muss sich dann auch an den praktischen Ergebnissen  messen lassen.

Das zu verfolgen, zu recherchieren und zur Diskussion zu stellen, ist unsere Aufgabe als Medium..

Welche wir, so behaupte ich, wirkungsvoller wahrnehmen als die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei ihre Aufgabe, Angler und Angeln zu stärken..

Ich bedanke mich ausdrücklich bei Herrn Schneiderlöchner bzw. dem phantasievollen Schreiber der Zeilen auf der Saarseite zu den Angelverboten für die Unterhaltung und die Vorgaben, an denen wir ihn dann als eventuellen DAFV-Präsi messen können.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Inzwischen wünsch ich mir fast, dass er DAFV-Präsi wird - denn wer solch große Töne spuckt, muss sich dann auch an den praktischen Ergebnissen  messen lassen.



Leute, gebt ihm eine Chance.

Kleines Gleichnis: Was hat der Schulz nicht alles auf EU-Ebene verbockt, und jetzt ist er der Messias. Wenn der sich (angeblich) so ändern kann, warum dann nicht auch ein Verbandsvorsitzender ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Auch wenn ich wirklich grinsen muss:
Bitte keine allgemeine Politik...
;-))))))


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Der bringt Schwung in die Bude 

Im Saarland scheint man sich schon sicher zu sein, immerhin schreibt man sehr selbstbewusst schon jetzt, weit vor der Wahl von der bisherigen Interessenvertretung der Angler :q

Nebenbei wird dann noch angemerkt, dass Ministerin Hendricks angeblich nicht wüsste dass beim Angeln keine Riff- und Sandbänke gefährdenden Netze zum Einsatz kommen. 

Hab ich das falsch verstanden, oder steht dass da tatsächlich so? 
Sehr kurios.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2017)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich wirklich grinsen muss:
> Bitte keine allgemeine Politik...
> ;-))))))



Ja, verstehe ich, aber eigentlich ticken die alle gleich 



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nebenbei wird dann noch angemerkt, dass Ministerin Hendricks angeblich nicht wüsste dass beim Angeln keine Riff- und Sandbänke gefährdenden Netze zum Einsatz kommen.



Das traue ich dieser "Expertin" direkt zu. Ich hatte mal eher zufällig ein Gespräch mit ihr. Die gleitet mit ihrem Tiefgang problemlos über Riff und Sandbank drüber weg. :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nebenbei wird dann noch angemerkt, dass Ministerin Hendricks angeblich nicht wüsste dass beim Angeln keine Riff- und Sandbänke gefährdenden Netze zum Einsatz kommen. .



Ich habe mir erlaubt bei Frau Dr. Hendricks einmal nachzufragen und die Seite verlinkt. Selbstverständlich habe ich sie auch zu den Gesprächen mit den bisherigen Interessenvertretern befragt...


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hab ich das falsch verstanden, oder steht dass da tatsächlich so?
> Sehr kurios.


Ich hab das jetzt ein paar Mal gelesen ...und bin recht sprachlos. |bigeyes

Da pixxt er einmal im hohen Bogen alle um ihn herum an, inkl. der Leute, die ihn wählen sollen.
Und die Ministerin als strunzdoof darzustellen... ich behaupte jetzt nicht, dass sie das nicht ist, aber ein weiteres Gespräch mit ihr wird er wohl kaum noch haben.

Wenn man den Background weg denkt, 
dass er ja selber ein Verbotsfan par Excellence ist,
könnte man das echt cool finden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der bringt Schwung in die Bude



Ist bei der wackeligen Bude aber auch kein grosses Kunststück;-)




Franz_16 schrieb:


> Im Saarland scheint man sich schon sicher zu sein, immerhin schreibt man sehr selbstbewusst schon jetzt, weit vor der Wahl von der bisherigen Interessenvertretung der Angler :q



Immer wieder amüsant und erschreckend zugleich,mit was für einem durchschaubaren Blabla Firlefanz, sich heutzutage Leute zu Jubelstürmen hinreissen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

Ich hab das jetzt mehrnals gelesen und kanns immer noch nicht glauben.....

Reschpekt  - der legt sich mit allen an inkl. der Landesverbände die ihn auch als DAFV-Präsi wählen sollen (SH und MeckPomm), denen er ja unterstellt, sie hätten bisher in ihren zig Verhandlungen wg. Angelverboten mit DAFV, DFV und der Ministerin ihrem Ministerium nicht erklären können, dass Angler keine Netze benutzen..

So macht man sich Freunde - der hat echt große Eier!!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir erlaubt bei Frau Dr. Hendricks einmal nachzufragen und die Seite verlinkt. Selbstverständlich habe ich sie auch zu den Gesprächen mit den bisherigen Interessenvertretern befragt...


Gib Bescheid, falls Du Antwort bekommst - wenn nicht wörtlich einstellen von der Ministerin erlaubt wird, kannste zumindest sinngemäß zusammengefasst zitieren..

Bin ich neugierig drauf ;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Der LSFV-SH scheint von Schneiderlöchners Darstellung weniger amused zu sein, wenngleich deren Veröffentlichung auch mehr Fragen als Antworten hinterlässt (z.B. das untenstehende Treffen hat er ganz verschwiegen..):
http://lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/171-n...h?tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Morgen treffen sich meines Wissens Frau Dr. mit anderen in Berlin zusammen mit Staatssekretären aus dem BMUB und dem BMEL wegen der genauen Absprache und neueste Vorschläge bezüglich Angelverbote FFH....
> 
> Dr. Breckling, Generalsekretär vom DFV, war auch eingeladen, hat aber verzichtet, da es hier ja zuvörderst um Angelverbote geht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Wäre es nicht so traurig, würde ich mir Chips und Bier parat legen... Jens Meyer wünsche ich maximalen Erfolg in B!!!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Immer wieder amüsant und erschreckend zugleich,mit was für einem durchschaubaren Blabla Firlefanz, sich heutzutage Leute zu Jubelstürmen hinreissen lassen.



Solang wie kein greifbarer Inhalt zur Verbesserung oder positiven Änderung beim Thema angeln kommt verstehe ich auch nicht weshalb sich irgendwer dazu hinreißen lassen will von irgendwelchen Aufmachern sich blenden zu lassen. Die CDU und SPD haben das jetzt zwar 8 Jahre zu hin bekommen, um nach der Wahl für 3 Jahre alles zu revidieren, aber Angler hielt ich im Sinne ihres Hobbie's für Klüger.

Weit daneben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Franky schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht so traurig, würde ich mir Chips und Bier parat legen



Alles noch viel trauriger:
Diese Pressemeldung der Initiative zum Thema vom Juli letzten Jahres muss ich hier nochmal bringen, die damals auch von der Initiative mit Herrn Vollborn abgestimmt wurde..

Liest sich etwas anders, als seine heutige Darstellung (http://lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/171-n...h?tmpl=component&print=1&layout=default&page=)  - von Netzen hat er damals augenscheinlich nicht gesprochen....  
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318383


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Robert Vollborn, Geschäftsführer des Landessportfischerverbandes Schleswig-Holstein (LSFV-SH), war bei den Gesprächen des DAFV mit dem BMUB und dem Bundesamt für Naturschutz (BfN) anwesend.
> „Wir haben in allen Gesprächen Kompromißbereitschaft gezeigt, aber eine Einigung kann es mit diesen Entwürfen noch nicht geben.“
> 
> Besonders stört ihn dabei, dass die Verwaltung ungehemmt immer neue Behauptungen heranzieht, um ihr Vorhaben durchzusetzen.
> ...



Auf den Seiten der ebenfalls von Herr Schneiderlöchner "angesprochenen" Verbände, DAFV und LAV-MeckPomm, findet sich im Gegensatz zu der vom LSFV-SH noch keine Stellungnahme dazu..

*Ob das bedeutet, dass die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, dann doch nicht gegen Herrn Schneiderlöchner antritt, wenn sie das Statement auf der Saarseite so unkommentiert lässt?*


----------



## smithie (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Reschpekt  - der legt sich mit allen an inkl. der Landesverbände die ihn auch als DAFV-Präsi wählen sollen (SH und MeckPomm), denen er ja unterstellt, sie hätten bisher in ihren zig Verhandlungen wg. Angelverboten mit DAFV, DFV und der Ministerin ihrem Ministerium nicht erklären können, dass Angler keine Netze benutzen..


Ich überlege mir gerade: was wenn's so ist...? Also das mit den Netzen? |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nebenbei wird dann noch angemerkt, *dass Ministerin Hendricks angeblich nicht wüsste dass beim Angeln keine Riff- und Sandbänke gefährdenden Netze zum Einsatz kommen. *
> 
> Hab ich das falsch verstanden, oder steht dass da tatsächlich so?
> Sehr kurios.


Wir haben das Gott sei Dank als Screenshot gesichert.

Denn inzwischen (vielleicht, weil man immer mehr merkt, wie inkompetent im Saarverband gearbeitet und veröffentlicht wird?) wurde "klammheimlich", ohne jede Kennzeichnung eine neue Nachricht erstellt und die alte gelöscht:
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/

Da kommt die Passage nicht mehr vor mit Netzen etc. - immerhin was gelernt, hätten sich der Saarverband auch bei uns bedanken können, dass wir sie drauf aufmerksam gemacht haben... ;-))

Dass die aber so allgemein ihre leichten "Schwierigkeiten" mit der Beurteilung von Recht und mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit haben, ist ja nun nix Neues.....:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629

Auch da wurde unseres Wissens trotz des Eingeständnisses des Fehlers noch keine Änderung von Kurs- oder Prüfung veranlasst.

Also bisher waren diese Eingeständnisse des Saarverbandes nur leere Worte....


----------



## Ørret (24. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

So ganz offiziell ist das mit Schneiderlöcher wohl doch nicht , laut DAFV.#c

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...chbesetzung-freiwerdender-posten-erforderlich


----------



## Deep Down (24. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Ach, damit ist dann ja auch klar, dass Häppchen-Käse vom Verfallsdatum nochmal um etikettiert werden will!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Die kriegt halt nix mit:
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/

PDF runterladen zur HV vom Saarverband...

Davon ab:
Zumindest bei 1 oder 2 Kandidaten, die von Frau Dr. aufgeführt wurden, habe ich so meine Bedenken, ob die tatsächlich antreten..


----------



## Jose (24. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

wieso muss ich gerade jetzt an kalles charaktermasken denken?


----------



## kati48268 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Auch wenn mit Berg & Pieper zwei Greise mit Denkem aus ich weiß gar nicht welchem dunklen Jahrhundert anscheindend nicht mehr kandidieren, beibt es ein
_*Horrorkabinett! |scardie:*_


----------



## Worscht (24. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Wieso kandidiert Steffen Quinger erneut? ;+ Waren die Süßwasserangler nicht raus? Und als Sachse wäre er ja auch raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*



Worscht schrieb:


> Wieso kandidiert Steffen Quinger erneut? ;+ Waren die Süßwasserangler nicht raus? Und als Sachse wäre er ja auch raus.



Es steht 1. nirgends in der Satzung meines Wissens, dass man für ein Amt im DAFV auch im DAFV organisiert sein muss.

Auch Frau Dr. ist ja nicht nur Nichtanglerin, sondern war meines Wissens nie regulär im VDSF , DAV oder DAFV organisiert. Nur "Ehrenmitglied" beim LSFV-SH (als "Konter" damals wohl, weil Peter Hary Carstensen, der damalige MP, beim Anglerverband S-H Ehrenmitglied wurde).

Und zweitens könnte er noch in irgendeinem Verein irgendeines Verbandes, der noch im Rest-DAFV ist, organisiert sein. 

Bei den jetzigen im Delegiertenmaterial noch angegeben 512.154 Zahlern im DAFV (von mal knapp 900.000 vor der (Kon)Fusion in VDSF und DAV organisierten Zahlern), wovon auch bis zum Stichtag 15.10. 2016 lediglich 452.485 überhaupt bezahlt hatten und damit Stimmrecht, dürften auf Grund der vielen Doppel- und Mehrfachmitgliedschaften die Zahl realer Personen nochmal deutlich niedriger liegen (ich schätze so um 20%).

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265089

Zudem hört man ja, dass Quinger mit Schneiderlöchner, mauschelt (der LFV Saar ist mit ein paar hundert Mitgliedern als LV im DSAV organisiert, um seinen wettangelnden Mitgliedern internationale Wettangeln zu ermöglichen, da der DSAV ja die CIPS/FIPS-Mitgliedschaften vom DAFV übernommen hatte), zudem stellt der  Saarverband als einer der wenigen überhaupt noch wohl Gewässer für DSAV-Veranstaltungen in D zur Verfügung. So will Quinger und der DSAV eben evtl. sich nach allen Seiten absichern, egal wer Präsi bleibt oder wird.

Diese Klein- und Splitterverbände wie der DSAV, die ja keine angelpolitische Arbeit machen sondern nur ihre nationalen Veranstaltungen und die internationalen Wettangeln durchführen, sind ja für die Verbandswelt oder die breite Anglerschaft eh so weder  relevant noch noch notwendig. 

Würde sich erst ändern, wenn die politisch arbeiten würden, um z. B. das Bundesfinanzministerium dazu zu bekommen, dass die Definition, die mit dem VDSF erarbeitet wurde zur Unterscheidung von Hege/Gemeinschaftsangeln zu Wettangeln (was dann laut Anordnung BFM an Länder erlöschen der Gemeinnützigkeit der Vereine bedeutet) im Sine der Angler und des Angelns zu ändern...

Dürfte natürlich angelpolitisch dann nicht so in meinen Augen dilettantisch wie beim anderen Wettang...-, ääääh, "Veranstaltungs"verband, dem DMV, ausfallen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325881


----------



## Ørret (25. März 2017)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Neuer Kandidat als Präsi DAFV wirft seinen Hut in den Ring*

Ich möchte mal dumm fragen wer dieser Mau eigentlich ist? Mit dem haben sie doch sicherlich noch einen ex-VDSF Schergen im Präsidium?(vielleicht der falsche thread)


----------

